# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  anavar real or fake? pics posted

## Danny626

Anavar 20mg /tab has the initials DGC on them, and the bottle has DGC pharm. written on it. Heres a pic of how the tablets look like ...

----------


## Sehr

20mg? thats pretty high, also the pills look strange, not sure.

----------

